
So Far No Empirical Evidence That Lockdowns for Covid-19 Work - rpiguy
https://www.spiked-online.com/2020/04/22/there-is-no-empirical-evidence-for-these-lockdowns/
======
ColinWright
Early in the piece, here is the critical sentence:

> _I do not find that lockdowns are a more effective way of handling
> coronavirus than well-done social-distancing measures._

Properly done physical-distancing measures will accomplish everything needed.
Lockdowns are not needed if people will observe proper, well-executed physical
distancing.

So why do we need lockdowns?

Because without strict "by the book" precisely specified overly prescriptive
detailed instructions, people don't properly practice effective physical
distancing.

There are some real idiots out there, and the government
guidelines/instructions have to take that into account.

~~~
tomohawk
There are always idiots out there who will break the law and cause problems.
That does not mean we don't trust anyone.

If anything, we should expect government authorities to keep a calm head and
exercise power judiciously, rather than panicking and issuing dramatic orders
so they look like they're doing something.

In any case, we don't have any studies that show that a lockdown is necessary
to achieve the desired goal.

